# Mostra valor de celda segun otra celda



## guenagaete

No se si mi titulo esta bien explicado, pero lo que necesito que me ayuden es a crear lo siguiente:

necesito por ejemplo que en la celda *A8 *me muestre el valor de la celda *C8* pero si este es 1 en la celda *B8*, si el valor es 2 en la celda *B8* que me muestre el de la *C9* y si el valor es 3 en *B8* me muestre *C10*. 

no se si lo explique bien, pero no he podido realizar esta operación.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## cgcamal

Hola guenagaete,


Si entendí bien, tratá colocando en A8 la siguiente fórmula:Excel WorkbookABC8z3x9y10z...Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA8=SI(B8=1,C8,SI(B8=2,C9,C10))
Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## guenagaete

no pude hacerlo, no me resulto, me arroja una error, los que quiero hacer es los siguiente: 













http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/44177794.png/


Si el valor de B cambia 2 mostrar en A1 el Valor de C2


----------



## cgcamal

Es mejor que subas un archivo de Excel de ejemplo mostrando los datos de entrada y la salida deseada.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## guenagaete

http://www.mediafire.com/?bh36l9ff9hq7xhs

los que necesito hacer es en la celda:

C36 (amarilla) me muestre los valores de R20 si el valor en C13 (velocidad) es 9

en C36 (amarilla) me muestre los valores de R21 si el valor en C13 (velocidad) es 10

en C36 (amarilla) me muestre los valores de R22 si el valor en C13 (velocidad) es 11

en C36 (amarilla) me muestre los valores de R23 si el valor en C13 (velocidad) es 12


----------



## cgcamal

Podrías usar en C36 SI() anidados o más corto y general una combinación de INDICE() y COINCIDIR() como sigue:

Excel WorkbookCD361.5686Datos NaveCell FormulasRangeFormulaC36=INDICE($R$20:$R$23,COINCIDIR($C$13,{9;10;11;12}))
Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## guenagaete

Hola, disculpa por tanto tiempo, lo hice y no me resulta, existe otra manare de hacerlo?


----------



## cgcamal

Hola,

Según lo que entendí de tu pregunta, creo que la formula funciona como se requiere, ver archivo adjunto aquí.

Sino funciona, favor dar más detalles de que se tiene y que se desea obtener.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## guenagaete

Si, sin duda que esta resulto, yo lo hice mal, muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Ahora, me gustaría ver otro cosa, no se si abrir un nuevo tema o no, pero la cosa es hacer que aparezca un gráfico según un valor de celda. esto es para la misma planilla.


----------



## cgcamal

Bien que funcionó.

Respecto a lo otro, si podes, mejor mostrar el resultado obtenido en una imagen o archivo adjunto detallando bien que se quiere obtener.

Si es muy distinto el tema a la pregunta original mejor abrir otra pregunta.

Saludos cordiales.


----------

